# Where & What blower for hanging air purifier system?



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to build my own box and I found some on ebay & amazon should I get one of them or what do you guys suggest for under $100?

Amazon.com : Active Air ACF180 180 CFM Active Air Blower System : Lawn And Garden Blower Vacs : Patio, Lawn & Garden

or


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ecoplus-Blo...3910638?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item1e676858ee


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If you check around with some HVAC installers, they may have a reclaimed one from a furnace that will...and it should be free. You might even find one that has a whole old furnace they would sell for $50 or so, and you just take the fan. I saw one at our local Habitat restore, though I suspect they are a lot less common there. I managed to snag one at work when we had an old furnace replaced. It was a 240V/4 speed blower, but moved so much air I only wired up the 2 lower speeds.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

The one I salvaged (from my own house) is a 1950-ish with a new motor. I haven't built a box for it yet. Yes it was free. However, it is so big it's box will end up being a tool stand, and it's old design is an electricity pig compared to modern blowers of equal air flow.


----------

